# need a bubble watcher for saturday



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

me and mickey are going out on saturday for a pair of dives to go check one of my private spot that i don't want to anchor on and i need someone thats willing to go be a bubble watcher. we already too much gear for my boat so i couldn't have another diver (could be a diver, just not that day) anybody interested must know how to operate a boat well. we will be bouy diving, not anchoring. if you have my number give me a call, otherwise shoot me a PM and we'll go from there. i know the spot we're going to has lobster on it, so you'll eat good that night for sure.

help a brotha out

cheers

sean


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I will run the boat for you sat Sean. I need to get some snapper and I know yalll can handle my limit without me getting wet.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

awsome bro thanks. we will definately be hammered by the time we get back. been looking forward to hitting this spot for a while. leaving the dock just after 6 am saturday. talk to ya later in the week

cheers


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

If that falls through, I'm available as well Sean.

Chuck


----------



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

Sean.... the 3 barges is not all that secret! :moon

be safe


----------

